# Spinning



## tony cardall (25 Nov 2012)

I got myself the elite crono fluid elastogel trainer and mat.Unfortunately living in a flat my neighbour complained about the noise at 6am every morning .So i traded it with a friend for a kettler sr2 indoor bike,best thing i could have done.I have lost 7 pounds in 2 weeks doing an hour a day and no noise whatsoever and still use my road bike at weekends.Definately recommend a spin bike to anyone trying to lose weight ,i was really sceptical about them but the results are amazing .


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Nov 2012)

tony cardall said:


> Definately recommend a spin bike to anyone trying to lose weight


 
is there anything unique to a 'spin bike' which results in such remarkable weight loss? Or would any other type of trainer work just as well in the right circumstances..?


----------



## poynedexter (25 Nov 2012)

was it an expensive piece of kit? i like the idea of a quiet workout too.


----------



## vickster (25 Nov 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> is there anything unique to a 'spin bike' which results in such remarkable weight loss? Or would any other type of trainer work just as well in the right circumstances..?


 
Well the OP said that he did have an elite crono fluid elastogel trainer and mat before. You do like to question 

Tony - Well done on the weight loss - have you presumably changed your diet too? I need some inspiration, just have a standard exercise bike and not allowed out on the roads at the mo


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Nov 2012)

vickster said:


> You do like to question


 
nothing wrong with a bit of clarity...


----------



## vickster (25 Nov 2012)

In every thread? 

Maybe there are quiet turbo trainers for flat dwellers...


----------



## ianjmcd (25 Nov 2012)

i want one of these ;-) now someone lend me £1300 ;-) 

http://www.proformfitness.co.uk/products/proform-le-tour-de-france-bike.html


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Nov 2012)

vickster said:


> In every thread?


Absolutely.


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Nov 2012)

vickster said:


> In every thread?


 
if there is a need for something to be explained, then yes.


----------



## vickster (25 Nov 2012)

What in that first post actually needed explanation - he stated why he had changed from a turbo trainer to a spin bike (the noise and consideration to his neighbours)
Another case of you not reading closely? 

I expect the hour a day of spinning for 2 weeks contributed to the weight loss, presumably in addition to some measure of dietary modification

Do you lose all your arguments at home so come on here for some more? And why aren't you out cycling by the way?
Now where's that 'ignore' button, I have work to do


----------



## black'n'yellow (25 Nov 2012)

vickster said:


> What in that first post actually needed explanation -


 
This bit below. Not sure what your problem is - perhaps it's a case of you 'not reading closely'..?



tony cardall said:


> Definately recommend a spin bike to anyone trying to lose weight


 


vickster said:


> And why aren't you out cycling by the way?


 
I did three hours this morning - probably while you were still asleep. Got any more stupid questions? If not, wind your neck in.



vickster said:


> Now where's that 'ignore' button,


 
press it - it just means you won't notice me making you look like an idiot.


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Nov 2012)

poynedexter said:


> was it an expensive piece of kit? i like the idea of a quiet workout too.


Is this it? Seems a good price?


----------



## lulubel (25 Nov 2012)

vickster said:


> Maybe there are quiet turbo trainers for flat dwellers...


 
My Tacx iMagic is fairly quiet. At least, it's quieter than the rest of the residents of our apartment building, so they're in no position to complain when I use it.


----------



## tony cardall (25 Nov 2012)

the turbo trainer i had was pretty quiet i thought but in the interest of not annoying the neighbours i borrowed the spin bike to try.It's really quiet and really really heavy so can stand up to me doing a spin class dvd for an hour no problem and doesn't move a mm when standing cycling.Not really changed my diet i just get a better workout doing a one hour session rather than a 28 round trip commute.The bike i have in the pic is available for 250 so not bad concidering its a solid lump of metal.I've never had an exercise bike so can't really compare it to a spin bike but i think spin bikes are heavier to offer more stability.


----------



## MattHB (25 Nov 2012)

I have an elite qubo wireless. It's very quiet too


----------



## tony cardall (25 Nov 2012)

poynedexter said:


> was it an expensive piece of kit? i like the idea of a quiet workout too.


 you can get it for 250 online which wasn't much different to my turbo trainer and mat


poynedexter said:


> was it an expensive piece of kit? i like the idea of a quiet workout too.





youngoldbloke said:


> Is this it? Seems a good price?


yes thats the one,a good price for a solid heavy bike


----------



## tony cardall (25 Nov 2012)

ianjmcd said:


> i want one of these ;-) now someone lend me £1300 ;-)
> 
> http://www.proformfitness.co.uk/products/proform-le-tour-de-france-bike.html


 and i do lol,there's a lemond one thats similar


----------



## jdtate101 (26 Nov 2012)

Got a Cycleops Fluid 2 and it's pretty quiet, but when I invested in a proper trainer tyre it cut the noise by half. That was one good investment.


----------



## r80 (26 Nov 2012)

My gearing makes more noise than the rollers (Elite somthing), had no complaints so far.


----------

